# A Lesson With Guthrie



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 1, 2007)

> An article for LickLibrary.com by Guthrie Govan
> Performance notes
> In this column, we'll be learning a few new licks... and we'll also be establishing, beyond all scientific doubt, that ANY note can be made to sound good over ANY chord, so long as you put it in the right place!
> 
> ...



Oh I guess I should add this as well:

http://www.licklibrary.com/Default.aspx


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome !

I had been looking for these links everywhere, and thne someone in the Govan forum linked me here !

Thanks so much, this is an awesome articel !

Govan is DA MAN !


----------



## -Nolly- (Oct 12, 2008)

Govan really is the shit. Such an incredible player.
Just about got the studio version of _Fives_ down, but the live versions are even insaner.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 12, 2008)

God _damn_ at the solo!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2008)

that wasnt a lesson it was an ass kicking! 

Nice find bro!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 13, 2008)

Mmhm. Rep for you.


----------



## oompa (Oct 13, 2008)

interresting way of connecting chrom's. thanks


----------

